
Ventib: an open source platform for realtime speech pattern analysis - cydrobolt
https://github.com/cydrobolt/ventib
======
zachlatta
The speech recognition is a bit spotty, and I wouldn't trust a third party
with this on all the time, but it's pretty neat and really fun to see excerpts
from what I'm saying and stats on my vocabulary.

~~~
cydrobolt
Yeah. The speech recognition is really dependent on the placement of your mic,
background noise, etc. We're using wit.ai's recognition engine for this, but
we could also base it on other libraries or APIs. Perhaps we can figure out a
way to optimise the detection in the future.

